# Palps while eating ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone ever get Palps while eating ?I"m on Prilosec, but noticed it the other morning eating cereal for breakfast.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, cvoor...I sometimes get palps, often when or after eating. But mine started when I was in my forties, long before Prilosec. It was part of perimenopause for me. I had actual meno during my fifties, but the insomnia, hormonal swings, crying jags, and palps started a good ten years before that. Doctor said my heart was okay (except for the mitral valve prolapse, and that wasn't all that serious). t's hard to say whether your palps are from Prilosec, or from other things. Have you ever worn an event monitor for a day or two, or asked your doctor about the palps? They're rather common, but it's always helpful to get checked out. Chances are it's nothing to be concerned about, but getting checked gives you peace of mind.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cvoor and Madge,I also have palps. I am 46 soon to be 47 yrs old. I have had them for about 3 years now on and off. Sometimes I will have them for 2 weeks,then they stop, and I won't have them for 6 months. I has a stress echo and some tests. Theysaid I was fine. They can become annoying. I take Prilosec too, and I know that it is a side effect. Wish me luck. I have my 1st appt. with the GI Dr. the day after Christmas. I want to ask her a lot of questions. I just know she is going to want to scope me or something. I would just rather have an upper GI.Happy holidays to you both!!!!!!!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

HI Cindybell and Madge,Yes, I've had the heart tests, and it was fine. I've had the palps on and off for a while, it could be side effects from Prilosec plus I've also been going thru menopause, I"m 47 also. Pls let me know what your GI doc tells you. I'm scheduled to see mine , middle of January. I've just started the 80 mg of Prilosec, I'll see how it goes.


----------

